# Painting custom northwinds



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I have made my first run of home made northwinds and am ready to paint them. I have been looking at peoples pictures and there seems to be a brown, gray,and blue color for most of them. Does anyone know exactly what colors these are and where to buy them. Also do you have to paint the bottom of the wind sock? Also any pictures will also help. Thanks for you input


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Get Krylon spray paint. Make sure it is Krylon or it won't stick. I used some from wal mart that worked well but some of the other guys had problems using it so just pay the dollar extra and get Krylon. Brown, white and primer gray should do everything you want maybe some black too.

I'm beginning to wonder with all these guys starting to make and buy northwinds if it won't be time to start building a new spread that is different from northwinds. Gonna be alot of guys with northwind spreads next year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

FULLBODIES!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah thats a good idea..Full bodies on those decoy dancers!! Wel we better start piling those up to them Gandergrinder. :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm out of the decoy buying business for a while untill I get settled with a new job.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im just getting started!!


----------



## rockandroll_kid (Aug 11, 2004)

Here is a quick lesson on painting blues. I think they will work great. :beer: 
Step 1 - White Body









Step 2 - Paint a big circle of brown









Step 3 - Some primer gray on the edges









Step 4 - Some brown feather detail


----------



## rockandroll_kid (Aug 11, 2004)

Step 5 - A little Khaki (tan) detail









Step 6 - Black is Beautiful









Step 7 - A little white and your ready to gromett and mount on your rod


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

your hired!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would make them ALOT darker if I where doing it. But the detail looks great.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I have made a few dozens blues a couple weeks ago...I have used northwinds brown body and it worked great.You can have them from prairieswinddecoys if i remember right...anyway i think it is cheaper to buy brown body...you dont have to buy the paint(if you are using krylon its almost 8$ cdn and you can do only a couple dozens with a can)...Your blues are looking good,im sure they will work!!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is what my finished blues and snows look like. I make the stencils myself, if you look close some of the socks have my dogs name on them too. I have found now that spraying lightly is the best way to go I was a bit heavy with the paint on a couple of the blue decoys. My latest ones look even better than these. Check out the rest of my picks in this fourm under photo alblum


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

So, does it matter whether you use Krylon FUSION or not? I am finding it pretty much impossible to find Krylon Fusion in a flat black.

Would just the regular Krylon Flat black work? It does say on the label that it is suitable for plastic...

Another option could be to paint Krylon Gloss Black (which every place has) on the decoy, then go over with a flat black of a different brand? Anybody ever done this and had this work for them?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You can pick up ultra flat black it is almost like flocking them cnd tire or super value has the ultra flat black here in Canada


----------

